# Another cute pic



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Like mom like son.








close up


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...that is sooo cute!! Nobody is ever sick of pictures!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry








Double post!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! i CAN NEVER SEE TOO MANY PICS!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is just one of the cutest things I've ever seen. I am so glad you shared it with us. I just can't tell you how precious I think those photos are... just totally heartwarming!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww look at those tiny feet!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How sweet


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! How precious!!!! He has such a big belly


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I had to giggle there as he is laying just like his mom, they look so pretty together


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 11 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Awww!!  How precious!!!!  He has such a big belly
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well he isnt starving thats for sure. His belly is SOOOO big in person. After he pigs out I dont think his back feet touch the ground.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He sure has a big belly







Being left the only one, he has plenty to eat.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

so cute!!







pleases continue to post pictures of mom and baby! i could never be sick of pictures of that adorable boy and precious mom!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! That is just too cute!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

If that's not a picture of "udder" contenment, then I don't know what is! Keep the pics coming. He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Bless his pea pickin' little heart, he's just precious!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Post as many as you have....each and every one is more precious than the previous ones.

Susan


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... how precious... I love to see baby pics!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG he's so little REALLY belly and all :lol: too cute








ok i'm sorry to ask but i missed something the little baby girl didn't make it did she







i so sorry


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww...He looks like a lil pig. haha. How come she has those dark spots on her belly?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

What a great photo.... that little guy is sure growing fast!

Judi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That is the cutest photo! How did I miss it? Have you named the pup yet?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 13 2005, 10:39 AM
> *That is the cutest photo!  How did I miss it?  Have you named the pup yet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80866*


[/QUOTE]
I think his name is Uno, but I'm not sure


----------

